# so is nylon breathable?



## gilamama (Aug 9, 2005)

sorry... i know i have 3 threads on the 1st page right now. I have been a little disuaded from PUL by the comments on my thread abt PUL. But I was wondering if nylon is a breathable fabric? I am thinking of getting some bummis original (since i must trifold). Either that or I wil stick ith fleece I guess. I just wanted something trimmer.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

Nope, nylon is not breathable. Basically your options are either wool (best as far as breathability) or fleece.


----------



## Mrs.Oz (Mar 20, 2008)

The fabric itself is not breathable...I like it in the whisper pant though as the style of it allows for air to circulate in and out of the cover. Trifolding isn't possible with the pant, but for me, not having to deal with poop on PUL is worth using a snappi







. Maybe DS just has super PUL-penetrating stinky poop. I don't see many other complaints about smelly PUL. Or maybe it's just my hyper-sensitive pregnant sense of smell


----------

